# electric chair sound effect?



## niteprince

Ok my first 2 completely homemade props are nearly complete (drop panel and electric chair) but as I am finishing up the last few "details" for the electric chair I realised i don't have SOUND!! Does anyone know where I can find a great sound effect? I will have an actor in the chair with the lighting and smoke but just need a great sound effect? Perhaps with a bit of screaming?? I do not have a sound board so I will likey just be using ipod with speakers.

I appreciate the help... I will post pics soon!


----------



## Dark Lord

How's this for ya http://www.4shared.com/audio/y6kkkSb9/Electricution__male_screaming.html

& a zip file will extra clips http://www.4shared.com/file/gRD4lWc7/Electric-elect_chair-Labratory.html

hope that helps ya


----------



## niteprince

exactly what I was looking for! You ROCK Dark Lord! THANK YOU!


----------



## Dark Lord

Glad to help. if you need any other SFX let me know, think I have stuff for just about any Haunt theme ! ( or I can make it )


----------



## FUBAR1120

Hi there, trying to access this file and it seems there is a password that is needed. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Dark Lord

FUBAR1120 said:


> Hi there, trying to access this file and it seems there is a password that is needed. Please advise. Thanks!


Hey FUBAR1120, sorry those links are long dead even with a password.......I've had too many issues with 4shared. I will email you the files directly 

DL


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

May i have them too please?


----------



## Ghostrider62

Could you send me these files as well. I am just getting started in the whole sound and lighting part of fx for my haunt.. thanks in advance


----------



## Dark Lord

Hey there z0mbie st0mp & Ghostrider62, sorry haven't been on here for a bit & just saw your posts. PM me your email addy's


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

Sent you pm... Thank you


----------

